# Comfort Eating?



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2020)

Anyone else finding extra comfort in eating?
Its like its become my latest hobby or something. I’ve even noticed my husband is constantly eating. 

So much for losing weight. 
Having said that, it’s certainly not a serious complaint. I’m thankful to have plenty of food to eat.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2020)

I am always comfortable when I eat.  Can’t say anymore, got to go make popcorn.


----------



## gennie (Apr 11, 2020)

I can eat and get full, hunger gone but still don't feel satisfied. I think the virus chaos is messing with my mind.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Anyone else finding extra comfort in eating?
> Its like its become my latest hobby or something. I’ve even noticed my husband is constantly eating.
> 
> So much for losing weight.
> Having said that, it’s certainly not a serious complaint. I’m thankful to have plenty of food to eat.



Yup, I like the basic food groups:  chocolate, grease, and caffeine


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorry, I know I shouldn't talk with my mouth full, munch munch.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 11, 2020)

Not sure now, supper tonight is going to be reheated beef stew, something I love and I cook it.
As a reward tonight I will have a couple of slices of fresh home made bread. My reward for  being out in the 
snow splitting fire wood today.
   After reading this, hell yes  I am into comfort food.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 11, 2020)

rkunsaw said:


> Sorry, I know I shouldn't talk with my mouth full, munch munch.


I have  a nice soft brush and an air can for the key board.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 11, 2020)

And there’s me over sharing as usual.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 11, 2020)

Time to find something else to do ..


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 11, 2020)

*Interesting...yes I do find comfort when eating. But on the flip side, I find my appetite sucks. I make myself a simple plate of food, and find I cannot eat more than a few bites before I feel full.  Do not know if it is the stress of the current situation or what.*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 11, 2020)

Guilty.......Comfort eating. My biggest downfall is chocolate. I will admit, i have chocolate everyday. I do compromise a little......my most loved everyday is.. Banana Double Chocolate Bran muffins..have 2 of these a day.....they are somewhat healthy because they include bananas, whole wheat flour and bran. I have no willpower with chips, popcorn - Werthers caramel corn, they are to die for -. As my version of compromise, try to keep whole wheat crackers, cheese, oikos strawberry yogurt, something high protein, but i can certainly over indulge on these...busted. When i came home today with Easter treats for grandkids, of course i came home with chocolate for me. Where's the chocolate security guard when you need them. .


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh, yes...….


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2020)

Extra eating has always been my go-to comfort for everything, instead of smoking, which Ive never done or downing the alcohol which I dont lean towards.....a sip of Baileys here and there to calm my gut issues tho.....
I've been doing good rationing my portions and snacking less, to make the food last in case it becomes hard to receive what I order online/./.....happened to me the other day.....only got about a fourth of what I was expecting, ugh....and gotta have my sweet treats no matter what or I get a little bitchy


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2020)

Yep; food is comforting.   Plus there's a lot of boredom lately, so time to check the fridge.


----------



## toffee (Apr 12, 2020)

iam doing a big puzzle  so I dont eat !!!!!-- but I admit iam eating more -must stop NOW'


----------



## Wren (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lee (Apr 12, 2020)

The outdoor birds are eating more too. I buy fruit, it starts going bad, so I switch over to the  chocolate which has not gone bad.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

My daughter offered to buy me groceries yesterday and asked what I needed.  The list started "chocolate, chocolate, and more chocolate."  I had Oreo's and milk for lunch yesterday!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2020)

Saw all  the animal shelters are completely out of adoptable pets...so folks must be getting some "pet therapy" besides food therapy these days.
That's a nice silver lining in the big virus cloud, huh.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh yes, I'm already half way through my grand kids Easter baskets. The ears on the chocolate bunnies are especially good. Some are hollow now. 
Years ago they were always solid.
 Since I collect things way before the holiday I have goodies that I was going to put out for our Easter gathering. 

Nuts, special dark chocolate and the list goes on. Since the family won't be gathering for sometime it is my duty to eat all this stuff. My mom always said," waste not want not." I'd never go against what my mom told me to do.


----------



## Devi (Apr 12, 2020)

LOL! But of course, chocolate should never go to waste. But it may go to ... waist!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 12, 2020)

The biggest crime ever committed would be " Letting Chocolate Go To waist " The Chocolate Police will find any of those guilty of this. .


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2020)

Lee said:


> The outdoor birds are eating more too. I buy fruit, it starts going bad, so I switch over to the  chocolate which has not gone bad.


Smart & thoughtful.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 24, 2020)

I love to cook, and really love to eat.

Dinners are often full meat/starch/veggie/salad affairs.  Only once or twice a year will I have chips & dips or something like that.  My struggle now is that I've retained the caloric intake when reducing the caloric output.  I was active after retiring with a non-profit doing home repairs for folks, but that went away.

Years ago I went meatless to control my recently-diagnosed high cholesterol.  The toughest part about it was learning to feel satiated without being bloated (we're so used to calorie-dense foods.)  That took a while to adapt to.  Then I adapted back...


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

I am guilty as well. I don't eat that much outside of the regular meals, but I do indulge.

A night when I have difficulty sleeping, I will get up and have a few spoonful's of good vanilla ice cream while I look out the kitchen window. There is something reassuring about being able to indulge this way and I tend to quickly fall asleep when I return to the bed. This doesn't make any sense, but so many pleasures have been taken away so that this one little thing seems to be important to me in an emotional way.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 24, 2020)

Remember all,  what 'they'  are telling us...  
Covid-19 isn't kind to people who are obese  ... don't over eat during these times


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

I’m STILL eating more than normal. 
Its like my interest in food has sky rocketed and while I’m enjoying the eating, I’m not enjoying the gaining weight part. 
I’m still exercising but clearly I’m eating more than I’m exercising.


----------



## JustBonee (May 18, 2020)

I saw a woman at Walmart when this whole thing started, when people were beginning to stock up .....   she had no less than 12 boxes of twinkies in her cart!   ....  wonder how many days they lasted,  until she was back for more.


----------



## LindaB (May 18, 2020)

The worst part is eating and then discovering that what you ate didn't quite do it for you, lol


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I saw a woman at Walmart when this whole thing started, when people were beginning to stock up .....   she had no less than 12 boxes of twinkies in her cart!   ....  wonder how many days they lasted,  until she was back for more.


I've been behind people whose carts are full of frozen dinners...I mean FULL!!!!

I'm not above eating one every once in a while, but daggone it, people...throw a head of lettuce or something in there, if only for appearances.


----------



## AnnieA (May 18, 2020)

I went through a spell of it, but as the weather improves and I'm out gardening or spring cleaning while inside, I've cut back.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

LindaB said:


> The worst part is eating and then discovering that what you ate didn't quite do it for you, lol


I know. That’s exactly my problem. I’ve turned eating into a new sport or hobby. I’m trying to cut back but then once I start eating , it’s like I can’t quite feel satisfied. The act of eating is so comforting. I’m not quite sure what’s going on.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I've been behind people whose carts are full of frozen dinners...I mean FULL!!!!
> 
> I'm not above eating one every once in a while, but daggone it, people...throw a head of lettuce or something in there, if only for appearances.


I haven’t had a frozen dinner in about 40 years but some people DO live off of them. Maybe they don’t know how to cook. At this point I wish I didn’t know how to cook. LOL!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I haven’t had a frozen dinner in about 40 years but some people DO live off of them. Maybe they don’t know how to cook. At this point I wish I didn’t know how to cook. LOL!


My local Walmart reorganized when they began offering Pickup service.  The grocery section was the most affected.  I didn't get the overall concept until a friend pointed it out to me: most of the slow-selling stuff they got rid of was related to cooking.  The ready-to-eat inventory got more shelf space.  Spice offerings that took up 3 wide shelf fronts are now allotted 1 small shelf front.  Lots of other "from scratch" ingredients were likewise impacted.

This is not Walmart pushing bad choices on us.  This is a demand-pull situation.  The Food Lion in town is not much better.  I don't know.  Maybe those people would look at me and wonder how I could spend so much time in the kitchen, or wonder why I would drive past Walmart and make a 50 mile round trip to the next city over to buy my groceries.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

I had no idea. I guess they want to cater to the ones who want convenience since it probably costs them less to keep it. No refrigerator required. Maybe most people want convenience foods. It’s not something I’ve put much thought to. My husband and I certainly eat our share of junk food but we generally eat fairly healthy wholesome foods. I would certainly drive further to get better food.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 18, 2020)

Yup I am eating more, but only the good stuff. Now mostly home made also, ever read what is in some of those things? Many of those I ate for years!!
   Also this is fire wood time, so very busy burning off everything I eat.
    I tried a frozen dinner two weeks ago....


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I had no idea. I guess they want to cater to the ones who want convenience since it probably costs them less to keep it. No refrigerator required. Maybe most people want convenience foods. It’s not something I’ve put much thought to. *My husband and I certainly eat our share of junk food but we generally eat fairly healthy wholesome foods.* I would certainly drive further to get better food.


That is me^^^

I always eat healthy meals, but I don't limit myself to healthy foods.

I made bacon/horseradish veggie dip, and had it for lunch with celery, carrots, radish, broccoli, carrots, yellow bell pepper, mushrooms, etc.  But I had potato chips as well.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

Lately my husband and I have been bingeing  on cake and ice cream and here I’m wondering why I’m gaining weight. it’s chocolate cake with chocolate icing and while chocolate filling with dairy free salted caramel ice cream. It’s amazing and addictive and fattening.  By bingeing I mean every holiday we get some.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

I love ice cream.  So very good.

I used to have the occasional cone if I happened to be out & about, and then I picked up the "after every dinner" habit and could not portion control.  That's when I switched to fudgesicles.  Just one for desert.


----------



## peppermint (May 18, 2020)

I have to stop eating....I can't do this anymore....I don't want to go on the scale...   It's calling me, but I won't go!!!  It scares me in the bathroom...
I'm going to take it out and put it in the garbage...Yes, I Will!!!!   Then I don't have to see how much shi5 I have been eating...

So, really, my grandson is getting married and I have to get a dress....but they want me to wear a gown.... I don't like gowns...
I just want a pretty dress....So, I honest will not eat ice cream every night, m & m every night and eat salad every night....RIGHT...HAHAHA
But if my husband wants pasta, I have to eat it....(I don't care)………………………………...
geez!!!!   I have 2 months to be pretty....UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## jujube (May 18, 2020)

Unfortunately,  comfort eating leads to uncomfortable clothing, y'know?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

My too-loose jeans fit again - Does that mean anything? Haha!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> My too-loose jeans fit again - Does that mean anything? Haha!


Uh....one less item on the Bucket List???


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2020)

Yes, eating can be so comforting.


----------



## Gary O' (May 18, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Also this is fire wood time, so very busy burning off everything I eat.


Yup

When I'm chopping wood, no matter what or how much I eat.....I lose weight

When I'm not chopping wood? No matter what or how little I eat......I find it

I've dropped 5 lbs since moving back to the cabin last month
Haven't even swung a maul yet
Just chores

Town livin' ain't for me




Keesha said:


> nyone else finding extra comfort in eating?
> Its like its become my latest hobby or something. I’ve even noticed my husband is constantly eating.


It's just a habit
You'll figger it out
If I'm idle....food and other things become attractive
If I'm busy....I forget to eat

Meanwhile
Enjoy that cake and ice cream tonight

Tomorrow?
Get busy


----------



## Lakeland living (May 18, 2020)

Yup, I don't step on any scale and now looking for suspenders....lol
  Have to get a few other chores done over the next few days.
 Long weekend went well here. 
Not one person appeared in my driveway and there were a lot of people up this way.
 I am now counting the days to hear how bad things went.  Saw many people out, on the lakes, on the shores in very large crowds.
Even parking lot groups getting together in Tim Horton's in Bobcaygeon.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2020)

If we weren't supposed to eat cake, ice cream & cookies, we wouldn't have been given a pancreas.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I have to stop eating....I can't do this anymore....I don't want to go on the scale...   It's calling me, but I won't go!!!  It scares me in the bathroom...
> I'm going to take it out and put it in the garbage...Yes, I Will!!!!   Then I don't have to see how much shi5 I have been eating...
> 
> So, really, my grandson is getting married and I have to get a dress....but they want me to wear a gown.... I don't like gowns...
> ...


Haha. I’m scared to get on the scale too. I just won’t do it. What upsets me most right now is that I have all my bigger clothes to goodwill and kept all my smaller sizes and everything’s too tight and I REFUSE to buy bigger clothes again. No way!
I’m too stubborn for my own good.

I’m sure you’ll look fabulous in a beautiful new dress. Two months is a fair amount of time and even if you don’t, his only concern is that his Grandmother is there.  Just behind people if you don’t want your picture taken. 
You’ll look beautiful either way. I just know it.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> When I'm chopping wood, no matter what or how much I eat.....I lose weight
> 
> ...


That’s it. I’m going to start chopping wood. There’s about a full bush-chord to cut. Great idea. I’ve just got to have something more important to do to keep myself distracted and it’s not like there’s a lack of things to do. There’s a pile of raking to do as well as gardening and then there’s always house work.  Oh joy! Oh bliss. 

It’s a habit is right but an addictive one and yes food tastes great but nothing feels quite like being buff.

Ok wood chopping tomorrow. I actually enjoy chopping wood and it is great exercise as well as being productive. The good news is that it’s ash wood which has such a straight grain with rarely any knots , so is easy to cut. Yayy. 

Thanks  for the idea guys.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

jujube said:


> Unfortunately,  comfort eating leads to uncomfortable clothing, y'know?


Yes. Unfortunately I DO know. Today after a walk I lounged around in a nightdress. It was raining so felt alright lounging comfortably.


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> My too-loose jeans fit again - Does that mean anything? Haha!


Yeah! My too loose jeans fit again and I’m now sporting that lovely muffin top look. 
Noooooooo! LOL!


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Yup, I don't step on any scale and now looking for suspenders....lol
> Have to get a few other chores done over the next few days.
> 
> Long weekend went well here.
> ...


Ok I’m getting the impression that most people are eating more lately so don’t feel as bad.
Im glad you didn’t get too many folks up your way.
It was really busy in our area last weekend. Lots of folks up from the city but the long weekend does that. Oddly enough I don’t think I’ve ever been so happy to see more people. Even loner old me starting feeling weird and it wasn’t that the lack of people really bothered me. I’m quite content to spend long periods of having zero contact. It was the knowledge that others were suffering so. I could actually ‘feel’ it deeply from them and it was haunting .


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I have to stop eating....I can't do this anymore....I don't want to go on the scale...   It's calling me, but I won't go!!!  It scares me in the bathroom...
> I'm going to take it out and put it in the garbage...Yes, I Will!!!!   Then I don't have to see how much shi5 I have been eating...
> 
> So, really, my grandson is getting married and I have to get a dress....but they want me to wear a gown.... I don't like gowns...
> ...


I want to offer words of comfort, but I'm a guy...we know how they will come out.

So here, have a pencil:







Sorry.  Silly mood.


----------



## StarSong (May 19, 2020)

Not gaining weight, but that's because I'm being very disciplined.  Bathing suit weather is just around the corner and I don't want to feel like a two pound sausage in a one pound skin.  

I don't buy treats at the store and resist the inclination to bake them in my own kitchen. (I'm old enough to know that no long-term good comes from a batch of cookies calling my name day and night.) 

These days my diet consists of a lot of old fashioned oatmeal, plus plenty of fruit, veggies, beans, brown rice, quinoa, tofu, etc. 

My comfort comes from the _act of eating itself _rather than the substance of what I'm eating. In fact, the more sweets and breads I eat, the more difficult it becomes to overcome the cravings.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Not gaining weight, but that's because I'm being very disciplined.  Bathing suit weather is just around the corner and I don't want to feel like a two pound sausage in a one pound skin.
> 
> I don't buy treats at the store and resist the inclination to bake them in my own kitchen. (I'm old enough to know that no long-term good comes from a batch of cookies calling my name day and night.)
> 
> ...


I've said before that I went meatless for about 6 months to reduce my levels of cholesterol.

The most difficult part in the transition is getting away from caloric-dense foods.  
It seems that "satiated" and "bloated" have become synonymous.

When I fell off of that diet, changing back required an act of force similar to first smoking or first drinking.  
It felt bad, but I forced my body to Accept & Adapt.


----------



## peppermint (May 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Haha. I’m scared to get on the scale too. I just won’t do it. What upsets me most right now is that I have all my bigger clothes to goodwill and kept all my smaller sizes and everything’s too tight and I REFUSE to buy bigger clothes again. No way!
> I’m too stubborn for my own good.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll look fabulous in a beautiful new dress. Two months is a fair amount of time and even if you don’t, his only concern is that his Grandmother is there.  Just behind people if you don’t want your picture taken.
> You’ll look beautiful either way. I just know it.


You are a sweet lady....I am walking everyday....So today I lost a half a pound...LOL!!!  So I only had a sliced tomato on a flat bread...
So tomorrow, I go walking again....Maybe I'll lose another half a pound.....Ha Ha Ha.....
By the way, I had to sit with my hubby while he was having a hamburger and French fries....


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2020)

peppermint said:


> You are a sweet lady....I am walking everyday....So today I lost a half a pound...LOL!!!  So I only had a sliced tomato on a flat bread...
> So tomorrow, I go walking again....Maybe I'll lose another half a pound.....Ha Ha Ha.....
> By the way, I had to sit with my hubby while he was having a hamburger and French fries....


That’s fabulous. If you keep up the walking you’ll not only lose weight but will be stronger and better prepared for the future. If you’ve got will power, a set goal, along with determination, you can accomplish just about anything. Would it be wonderful to surprise them all including yourself. 
Sometimes a special occasion is the push we need. 
What I sometimes do for inspiration, is make a collage of the goals I want which would often include a model wearing the exact dress I want to wear. I’d add pictures of healthy foods along with some inspirational words. I’d put it somewhere where I’d see it everyday and it’s never failed me yet. You’re gonna rock that dress you wear and everyone will say how great you look.


----------



## StarSong (May 20, 2020)

I've found that my level of exercise has little to do with my weight level.  For this human, it's ALL about what I eat, and to a lesser degree, when I eat it.   

When I avoid fat, sugar and processed foods, excess pounds slide off. Simple as that. Which is to say that the equation is simple, not that it's easy to avoid the calorie-dense foods our DNA craves. 

Case in point: Yesterday, at a grocery checkstand my eye was caught by the crappiest, most sublime piece of junk food ever - Hostess cream-filled chocolate cupcakes. We all know them. A thick carpet of fondant-type frosting, yummy creamy-sweet filling, and dark chocolate cake. What's not to love?

I actually picked up the twin pack and debated putting in my cart before my adult brain forced my hand to return the package to the shelf. 

It's always a battle. 

When I went vegan I was a little chubby. Lost 20-25 lbs in 6 months and have stayed in that 5 pound float ever since. Right now I'm smack dab in the middle of that comfort zone.


----------



## gennie (May 20, 2020)

I've increased my gardening.  If my hands are dirty, I'm not tempted to be snacking.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2020)

I’d love to go vegan. My main difficulties with this idea are :

1/. My significant other is a meat & potato man and there’s ZERO chance of him transitioning
2/. Our dogs eat meat & vegetables only which I cook for them.
3/. I’m gluten & dairy intolerant and don’t digest grains or fruit well but where there’s a  will, there’s a way , so I WILL do this.

1/. My husband can keep eating meat. He knows how to cook.
2/.My husband can also cook the dogs meat in advance and I can add the vegetables
3/. There are plenty of gluten free option foods available and I KNOW how to cook & bake gluten free.

It probably will be better for the metabolic disorder I have which prohibits me from digesting choline, carnitine, nitrogen, sulphur and lecithin, all of which are contained in most animal substances.

Ok I had the last of the Chicken Cordon Bleu today and I’ll start my vegan diet tomorrow and hope its something that works for me. One thing is certain; something HAS to change.

https://www.ilovevegan.com/resources/transitioning-to-a-vegan-lifestyle/


----------



## In The Sticks (May 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’d love to go vegan. My main difficulties with this idea are :
> 
> 1/. My significant other is a meat & potato man and there’s ZERO chance of him transitioning
> 2/. Our dogs eat meat & vegetables only which I cook for them.
> ...


I need to follow your example, or at least move more in that direction.

So (if I may ask) are you currently supplementing to get those things you cannot digest, or since you can't metabolize them, would supplements be a waste?

As I said, I went meatless for about 6 months a long time ago, but did not really know enough back then to pay attention to things like essential amino acids, protein, etc.  

My ex was a vegetarian while I was a meat eater.  It can be done, but she was already in the lifestyle when we got married, so wasn't converting with my habits around.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2020)

No I’m not supplementing they things I’m supposed to stay away from. I’m eating them by eating animal products but I don’t digest them like most others but would rather not share how.

I do take supplements though; doctor approved.
vitamin b complex, a multiple, krill oil, vitamin D, 5 htp & magnesium bisglycinate   BUT I did get this , which is sea vegetables in a powder which I’m going to add to a smoothie a day. It has spirulina, AFA ( E3 live ), schinoussa island, bladderwrack, kelp, Irish moss, red marine algae and Nova Scotia dulse ( grand mannan ).

I’m determined to do this and changing my diet is probably a really good start to lifestyle changes which I need to make.I’m considering creating a separate thread on Transitioning to becoming Vegan.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 20, 2020)

Keesha said:


> No I’m not supplementing they things I’m supposed to stay away from. I’m eating them by eating animal products but I don’t digest them like most others but would rather not share how.
> 
> I do take supplements though; doctor approved.
> vitamin b complex, a multiple, krill oil, vitamin D, 5 htp & magnesium bisglycinate   BUT I did get this , which is sea vegetables in a powder which I’m going to add to a smoothie a day. It has spirulina, AFA ( E3 live ), schinoussa island, bladderwrack, kelp, Irish moss, red marine algae and Nova Scotia dulse ( grand mannan ).
> ...


I think that's a good idea for a thread Keesha...I was vegetarian for 10 years and had short periods of vegan eating.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2020)

Boil some curly noodles, drain then and throw them in a heated skillet with butter or olive oil (you choose) and toss & turn for a couple minutes and add a little salt and maybe some parmesan cheese. Easy, quick and filling and go-o-o-d.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 5, 2022)

I am a comfort eater, both with meals and snacks, foods that make me happy and not always
necessarily healthy for me, always the opportunity to each much healthier but I revert to
old habits lots of the time.  Gosh I so much love food and eating, it's a passion~


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 5, 2022)

I don't bring chips, cookies or other "addictive" food into the house.     "Binge" on celery sticks, lettuce, fruit is not very exciting but those are the only "snacks" allowed in the house!!

I just noticed this topic was started in April 2020.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 5, 2022)

Comfort eater here. I try to resist.


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm a stress eater, and get no comfort out of it.  Feel sick and regretful actually.  Trying to battle it is useless.

As @BC Flash  said I try to not bring temptations and addictive foods into the house.  That helps somewhat.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 6, 2022)

I try and recreate my mama's cooking when I am stressed for comfort.I can cook a few dishes like her but there are a ton I just can't recreate! I miss her and her  cooking.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2022)

I enjoy great taste when eating. Not so much "comfort".


----------



## Nathan (Nov 6, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I've found that my level of *exercise has little to do with my weight leve*l.  For this human, it's ALL about what I eat, and to a lesser degree, when I eat it.
> When I* avoid fat, sugar and processed foods, excess pounds slide off. Simple as that. *Which is to say that the equation is simple, not that it's easy to avoid the calorie-dense foods our DNA craves.


The truth, short & simple.


StarSong said:


> Yesterday, at a grocery checkstand my eye was caught by the crappiest, most sublime piece of junk food ever - Hostess cream-filled chocolate cupcakes. We all know them. A thick carpet of fondant-type frosting, yummy creamy-sweet filling, and dark chocolate cake. What's not to love?
> 
> I actually picked up the twin pack and debated putting in my cart before my adult brain forced my hand to return the package to the shelf.


Ha!  The other day after my gym class I stopped by the grocery store, turned down the bread isle just in time to "catch" a gym friend admiring and fondling the Hostess cupcakes.  She said she was thinking of buying for her _husband _  but I know she lusts for sweets.    She let loose of them and headed for the produce section.
They did look tempting, but the Hostess cupcakes look much smaller now than I remember, the last time I had one was probably in the 80s.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I enjoy great taste when eating. Not so much "comfort".


I recently read about Warren Zevon's final appearance on Dave Letterman's show.  WZ knew he was dying and while they mostly didn't discuss that, they did touch on it.  

Zevon said, "I mean, you put more value on every minute. You do live. I mean I always thought I did that, I always enjoyed myself, but it’s more valuable now. You’re reminded to enjoy every sandwich, and every minute playing with the guys, and being with the kids and everything."

Since reading that, I've been reminding myself to relish every moment with my kids and grand, to savor every morsel, to enjoy every sandwich...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2022)

In recent months, I've been uncomfortable eating.  I have an old ulcer that rears its ugly head once in a blue moon, and that moon arrived a couple of months ago.  Food makes me very uncomfortable, but often it is a carb that calms that ulcer.  I've been on medication and eating small snacks through the day.  Have begun avoiding those carbs.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 6, 2022)

LadyEmeraude said:


> Gosh I so much love food and eating, it's a passion~


Me too.  Food is orgasmic!


----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2022)

*I know* that some of our lovely members will infer that I'm a comfort eater, because I consume copious amounts of ice cream.
Well I don't see it that way, ice cream is more like a medicine to me, I don't eat (chew) it, I just shovel it into my gob and it just melts into my belly and it takes away all my strains and stresses.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 6, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Guilty.......Comfort eating. My biggest downfall is chocolate. I will admit, i have chocolate everyday. I do compromise a little......my most loved everyday is.. Banana Double Chocolate Bran muffins..have 2 of these a day.....they are somewhat healthy because they include bananas, whole wheat flour and bran. I have no willpower with chips, popcorn - Werthers caramel corn, they are to die for -. As my version of compromise, try to keep whole wheat crackers, cheese, oikos strawberry yogurt, something high protein, but i can certainly over indulge on these...busted. When i came home today with Easter treats for grandkids, of course i came home with chocolate for me. Where's the chocolate security guard when you need them. .


Well really, chocolate is the only food group!


----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)

No, if I ate for comfort, I'd weigh 500 lbs.


----------



## Chet (Jan 6, 2023)

I "comforted" myself this afternoon with a bowl of Campbell's tomato soup and saltine crackers. I had it a lot when very young. My mother would have it ready for me for the school lunch break. I lived that close to the school so I could walk home and back quickly.


----------



## Remy (Yesterday at 9:41 AM)

That's my life. And cats.


----------



## Alligatorob (Yesterday at 9:44 AM)

Keesha said:


> Anyone else finding extra comfort in eating?


All too much... a battle I fight everyday.


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 4:27 PM)

I have just been looking at my diet since yearly physical and labs.  The good Lord knows I love good food.  I grew up having a large garden behind our house.  Mom could just walk out back and pick what looked good for supper each day of late spring, summer and early fall.  What was extra was canned or frozen.

We did live in the south, so yes, it may have been a vegetable but they can be cooked in many rich, decadent ways. That is how I learned to cook.  I still don't think it is wrong but I could do better.  My Mom was raised on a farm, meat, dairy, eggs and vegetables right there.  She passed at 90.  I will say she ate very little meat due to a esophagus problem but she was a sweets maniac. 

Yes, I eat for comfort, one, that is how I grew up, eating those things.   Two, now that I am alone it brings back memories of cooking for the family, seeing their joy at the table.


----------



## MickaC (Yesterday at 4:30 PM)

Blessed said:


> I have just been looking at my diet since yearly physical and labs.  The good Lord knows I love good food.  I grew up having a large garden behind our house.  Mom could just walk out back and pick what looked good for supper each day of late spring, summer and early fall.  What was extra was canned or frozen.
> 
> We did live in the south, so yes, it may have been a vegetable but they can be cooked in many rich, decadent ways. That is how I learned to cook.  I still don't think it is wrong but I could do better.  My Mom was raised on a farm, meat, dairy, eggs and vegetables right there.  She passed at 90.  I will say she ate very little meat due to a esophagus problem but she was a sweets maniac.
> 
> Yes, I eat for comfort, one, that is how I grew up, eating those things.   Two, now that I am alone it brings back memories of cooking for the family, seeing their joy at the table.


.


----------



## multimodAL (Yesterday at 5:13 PM)

2022 turned out to be a year of gastronomic experimentation and i've been profoundly enlightened as to what we may be capable of...

along with the more interesting fermentations to replicate an olmec, maya, and aztec libation of fermented sprouted purple maize, cacao, fruit and flowers, i also explored what would be considered an extreme scavenger diet. the results were eye opening.

it seems to be all about acclimation. like botulism be damned. or salmonella? so what? i could see why people get addicted to "high meat". lots of vids online and you got the natives' stomachs growling.

comfort comes in all forms i guess?

have since stopped gorging on hydrolyzed (predigested) animal protein because it tastes like... shit.


----------

